# Recherche iphone !



## Isaacbozo2 (5 Avril 2019)

Bonjour a tous !
Mon sujet est assez spéciale...
Alors voila, j'avais un iPhone 6  et il y'a très peu de temps; il m'a lâché ... 
Je voulais  maintenant racheté un iPhone 6 sous IOS 10  mais le problème je ne sait pas ou en acheter ... 
Je sait que ce que je demande est assez complexe mais c'est très important ...
Donc si vous connaissez un vendeur, un site une personne ou autre qui vend des appareil sous ios 10 n’hésitez pas a me le dire au plus vite 
Merci


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (6 Avril 2019)

Personne pour m'aidez ?


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2019)

https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=iPhone+6&__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

peyret a dit:


> https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=iPhone+6&__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


Je ne sait pas ce que sait mais en tout cas c est  pas ce que je cherche ...


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Apres l iPhone SE ne coûte pas très cher et je crois qu'il y'a plus de chance que j'en trouve un sous cette version


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2019)

Sinon regardes ici, tu as du choix.
https://www.backmarket.fr
Si tu t'en fous des grands écrans l'Iphone Se est top et plus performant que le 6.
Concernant ce site tu peux y aller en toute confiance, (du vécu), et si tu veux il te reprenne même ton ancien appareil.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Pourquoi vraiment vouloir un iPhone sous iOS 10 ?


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2019)

Oui, ça c'est vrai aussi !


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Alors oui je veux Ios 10 parce que il faut que je fasse un truc sur cette version .
Mais bon après j'ai créer  ce sujet pour qu'on m'en trouve un  et c'est vraiment important.
Je sait qu'il en reste très peu mais bon il me le faut .
Je pencherai beaucoup plus sur un SE sous ios 10 donc si vous voyez dans un site , un fabricant ou un magasin   qui fait pas les mise a jours je prendrais direct le téléphone

Apres si vous en connaissez pas, vous me conseillez de voir où ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Une simple recherche sur Google suffit pour trouver un SE


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Mais vous ne comprend pas ...
Je vous ai dit que je cherche un ios 10 .
Les iPhone sont majoritairement sous la 12
Donc sur google il vendrons certainement des appareil sous Ios 10

Non je me suis tromper : il vendrons certainement des appareil sous ios 12


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Donc , vous ne trouverais jamais un iPhone SE ou 6 plus sous iOS10


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2019)

Et surtout en comptant sur les autres


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Oh que oui je vais en trouver un ...
L'année dernier on m'avait dit pareil et j'ai eu la chance d'en trouver une sous cette version


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> Oh que oui je vais en trouver un ...
> L'année dernier on m'avait dit pareil et j'ai eu la chance d'en trouver une sous cette version


Expliquez moi comment?


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2019)

Bon et bien bonne chance, tu vois quand tu veux, tiens nous au courant quand tu auras trouvé.


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

En cherchant dans toute les boutique de ma ville .
Et la un jour on m'appelle et il me dise qu'il on trouver ce que je chercher.
Mais tout sa c’était l'année dernier maintenant c'est encore beaucoup plus rare


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2019)

L'année dernier on m'avait dit pareil et j'ai eu la chance d'en trouver une sous cette version
Tu en bousilles un tous les ans ?

*Note de la modération : Stop : Si vous voulez vous moquer , changer de forum , c'est pas une pratique habituelle ici*


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> En cherchant dans toute les boutique de ma ville .
> Et la un jour on m'appelle et il me dise qu'il on trouver ce que je chercher.
> Mais tout sa c’était l'année dernier maintenant c'est encore beaucoup plus rare


Je vous explique ma réflexion 
Vous en trouvé un chez un particulier , pour le vendre il doit effacer ses données et la iTunes lui demandera la mise a jour 
idem dans un magasin , même si vous le trouver sous iOS 10 au premier branchement  il va aussi demander la mise a jour


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

c'est difficile a expliquer ... 
J achète jamais du neuf . Toujours du reconditionner


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vous explique ma réflexion
> Vous en trouvé un chez un particulier , pour le vendre il doit effacer ses données et la iTunes lui demandera la mise a jour
> idem dans un magasin , même si vous le trouver sous iOS 10 au premier branchement  il va aussi demander la mise a jour



Non a part si il le restaure via les réglage ce que beaucoup de personne font


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> c'est difficile a expliquer ...
> J achète jamais du neuf . Toujours du reconditionner


Mais même pour un reconditionnement , vous allez bien mettre votre sauvegarde dedans ?ou alors expliquez moi votre utilisations


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

La majorité de personne font leur restauration sur icloud doc voila


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> La majorité de personne font leur restauration sur icloud doc voila


Pas tous , moi d'ailleurs , je ne passe que par iTunes


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais même pour un reconditionnement , vous allez bien mettre votre sauvegarde dedans ?ou alors expliquez moi votre utilisations



Oui mdrr on m'avait dit sa pour l'iphone . 
Quand je l'avait restaurer il m'on dit que l'iphone a des sauvegarde sous ios 11 (mon ancien appareil) et du coup il m'on dit de soit prendre la sauvegarde et faire la mise a jour ou soit prendre rien et garger la mise a jour (c'est ce que j'ai fait d'ailleurs)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

je crois que maintenant la mise a jour est hélas imposée


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Et puis aussi je tiens a vous dire qu'il y'a même pas 2 semaine j'ai commander un ipad et par surprise  je l'ai recu sous Ios 10.3.3
De base sa m'aurez pas déranger d'avoir la  version ressente  d'ios sur ipadmais bon ...
Je l'ai comme même laissez sous cette version


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Et pour l'instant il n'on jamais demander la mise a jour 
Donc je croit que vous vous tromper .
ET l ipad est compatible a ios 12 (pour info)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> Et pour l'instant il n'on jamais demander la mise a jour
> Donc je croit que vous vous tromper .
> ET l ipad est compatible a ios 12 (pour info)


Je veux bien vous croire , mais j'ai un doute , mais j'ai heureusement pas toujours raison


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

En tout cas je vous tiendrai au courant ...
Merci

Comment fermer la discussion ?
Pouvez vous le faire ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Laissons la ouverte afin d'avoir votre retour


----------



## Isaacbozo2 (7 Avril 2019)

Oui ...
En espérant que mes recherches serons rapide


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Isaacbozo2 a dit:


> Oui ...
> En espérant que mes recherches serons rapide


----------

